# Transfer miss



## Ana Julia de Abreu (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello, I wanted to know If its possible to cancel in my reservation the bus transfer that I bought and only get the train or, if its not possible, If I can simply not take the bus transfer and go straight to the train station to get it. Also, Im from Brazil and tried to contact Amtrak by e-mail, Facebook and Twitter deverão times, but I got no response.


----------



## jebr (Oct 16, 2018)

If the bus transfer is before the train, then you will either need to cancel the bus section or take the bus section. Not taking the bus could result in the rest of your ticket being cancelled. If it's the last leg of your ticket, then you'll be okay as long as it's not a round-trip ticket on one ticket number (the ticket may cancel, but there's nothing left on the itinerary so it'd be okay.)

Unfortunately, Amtrak doesn't have a great way of modifying the ticket online to drop a segment. You could try modifying it online and see if it works, otherwise my best suggestion would be to download Skype and call 1-800-872-7245 (1-800-USA-RAIL) through there. It should be a free call and get around any country-specific calling restrictions. It should be cancellable without an increase of fare (in fact, on many itineraries you may get some refund for that.)


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 16, 2018)

Fortunately Amtrak doesn't have a change fee, so if you cancel the bus segment, you'll get the entire price difference back. Just call 1-800-USA-RAIL and ask them to modify your reservation to not have the bus segment. I would add that Amtrak phone agents are notorious for giving unreliable information, so if an agent tells you that there is a fee, they are incorrect and you should just end the call and call them back for a different (hopefully more reliable) agent.


----------



## Maglev (Oct 16, 2018)

The number to call from outside the USA is 1+215 856 7924.


----------



## Ana julia (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you guys!!! I just called them from Skype and canceled the bus transfer with no extra fees


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 16, 2018)

If you are worried about a connecting time of only a few minutes (such as the train arrives at 6:06 and the bus departs at 6:10), if it is an actual Amtrak Thruway (which 98% are), it is a guaranteed connection and the bus will wait for the train (since the only passengers on the bus will be from the train).


----------

